# New gheenoe wiring



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Bought this for some creeks in the glades.
I love the open layout but it gives me the problem of where to mount stuff. I want to wire a bilge, trolling motor, gps/chart plotter. Was thinking about doing something like this switch panel i saw on a SeaArk in between the rod tubes. But I’m open to any suggestions.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’d flush mount a switch panel in the front of that right side seat box. Use a RAM mount off the gunnel for your gps wherever is visible. Battery under the front deck with a 45 lb transom style trolling motor on the bow cap. Run wires back for your switches under the rub rail.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks that’s what I was thinking.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I used a circuit breaker panel in mine. Sucks trying to find a fuse.


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

Find some one with a custom Gheenoe and copy them ,they do a fine job. Take a look on Custom Gheenoe.net and they have wire panels in the store ,or call them ,they are a great help .


----------

